# Beinhart-Biketreff Rheingau-Taunus



## picard (7. April 2016)

*Ankündigung:*
Der Biketreff und der Startort werden einzeln angekündigt und findet in der Regel am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr statt. Bitte immer auf die Ankündigungen im IBC-Forum achten.
*
Startort:*
Der Startort wechselt regelmäßig. Typische Startorte sind die Wanderparkplätze in Schlangenbad oder Georgenborn, die Rausch in Eltville oder auch mal am Kreisel in Frauenstein.

*Fahrstrecke und Höhenmeter:*
Es werden beim Biketreff etwa 30 - 40km und 800hm zurückgelegt.

*Geeignet für erfahrene Mountainbiker*
Fahrtechnik bis Level S2 und mehr
Geschwindigkeit Beinhart Level 2

*Wo geht es lang?*
Der Wiesbadener Westen (Platte, Schläferskopf, Hohe Wurzel), Schlangenbad und der Rheingau bis zur Hallgarter Zange ...

*Die Voraussetzungen ...*
... Mitglieder und Gäste sind immer willkommen
... funktionierendes Mountainbike, mindestens vorne gefedert
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... sehr gute Laune 
... *kurze Anmeldung im Forum erforderlich!*

*Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.*

Gruß Michael
Mountainbike Club Beinhart


----------



## picard (7. April 2016)

Am nächsten Samstag gibt es eine Runde zur Platte. Trails an der Platte und Altenstein inklusive!
Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn 14:00 Uhr. 
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (8. April 2016)

Lust ja, muß fragen, ob ich darf :-(((. Bei Regen darf ich hoffentlich nicht...
Aber die Zangen-Tour war so nett, also versuche ich`s.


----------



## jussebel (8. April 2016)

hmm im falschem Forum angefragt -- also nochmal

Hi Michael, von wo auf der Platte startet ihr denn die ersten Trails? Vom Jagdschloss evt,.? Ich würde evt. auch kommen allerdings ist ja Platte für mich der Hausberg und ich würde daher nicht erst nach Georgenborn kommen wollen. VG Claudi


----------



## picard (8. April 2016)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hi Michael, von wo auf der Platte startet ihr denn die ersten Trails? Vom Jagdschloss evt,.? Ich würde evt. auch kommen allerdings ist ja Platte für mich der Hausberg und ich würde daher nicht erst nach Georgenborn kommen wollen. VG Claudi



Du kannst entweder zum Jagdschloss Platte oder zur Unterführung Eiserne Hand kommen.


----------



## Foxneb (8. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei... Bis morgen


----------



## DermitdemE (8. April 2016)

picard schrieb:


> Du kannst entweder zum Jagdschloss Platte oder zur Unterführung Eiserne Hand kommen.


Ohhh Unterführung Eiserne Hand klingt gut. Da hänge ich mich doch dort dran... Wann seid ihr ungefähr dort? 14:15/14:30?


----------



## picard (8. April 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ohhh Unterführung Eiserne Hand klingt gut. Da hänge ich mich doch dort dran... Wann seid ihr ungefähr dort? 14:15/14:30?


Wir werden gegen 14:25 dort sein.


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2016)

Mittwoch war es die platte runter wiederlich rutschig. Selten so nass da erlebt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mousy (9. April 2016)

Bis später.


----------



## matthias2003 (9. April 2016)

komme auch mit und radle ab Schierstein an
Abfahrt Kleinaustr. 12:50Uhr! Ohne Wartezeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (9. April 2016)

Komme auch nach Georgenborn


----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2016)

... der schlenker am schluś war von den zusätzlichen höhenmetern problemlos. Schöner trail 

Momentan sind einige wege entweder harvesterspuren oder gleich bachläufe... hartmut, den motor kann hoffentlich spritzwasser ab.

Schöne runde, den trail richtung eiserne kannte ich auch noch nicht.

Jetzt erstmal ein helles lager *prost*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mousy (9. April 2016)

War eine schöne Runde mit ein paar Trailvarianten die für mich neu waren.


----------



## Mousy (29. April 2016)

Geht morgen was ?


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2016)

Eröffnung der streckem am SK

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## picard (29. April 2016)

Bin krank, aber den Weg zum SK wird ihr alleine finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (29. April 2016)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2016)

Von mir auch, michael.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## picard (30. April 2016)

Mousy schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.





a.nienie schrieb:


> Von mir auch, michael.


Danke, es geht schon wieder besser! War heute Nachmittag auch mal am SK.


----------



## hallotv (2. Mai 2016)

Schön zu hören, dass Du schon wieder rollen kannst. Aber lass`die Finger/Räder vom Schläferskopf oder bleib brav auf den Wegen, das ist nix für ältere Herren !


----------



## picard (6. Mai 2016)

Am Samstag gibt es eine schöne Runde mit den besten Trails um Schlangenbad
Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn 14:00 Uhr. 
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.
Sonnige Grüße Michael


----------



## hallotv (6. Mai 2016)

Lust ja, absolut, ich muß aber bei Darmstadt MTBen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mousy (6. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei. 

Hab mir die Trails gerade mal angeschaut. Bis auf den Baum quer ueber dem Weg oberhalb vom Kreisel alles fahrbar. Und natürlich die Dauerbaustelle mit dem Ding auf dem Käferweg.


----------



## taxbiker (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, bin heute mal wieder - endlich - dabei. Dann bis später in Georgenborn. LG Torsten


----------



## rübi (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo, bin auich dabei.
bis gleich, Stefan


----------



## picard (12. Mai 2016)

Am Samstag, um 14.00 Uhr ist der nächste Biketreff. Treffpunkt ist wieder Georgenborn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxbiker (12. Mai 2016)

Jungs, bin über Pfingsten auf Sizilien am Sport treiben. Viel Spaß Euch...LG Torsten


----------



## hallotv (13. Mai 2016)

Ich bin arm und habe keine Zeit für Sport auf Sizilien :-(.
Daher Sport im Taunus. Ok, GEORGENBORN, hab`s gelesen...


----------



## Mousy (13. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre auch mit.


----------



## abhouser (14. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich wäre heute auch dabei.
Grüsse Raphael


----------



## Foxneb (14. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre heute auch mit.
Bis gleich,
Ben


----------



## hillfreak (14. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei,
LG Frank


----------



## abhouser (14. Mai 2016)

Schee wars heute Und wieder einmal gesehen wie klein die Welt ist ;-) Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal mit Euch!


----------



## picard (14. Mai 2016)

abhouser schrieb:


> Schee wars heute Und wieder einmal gesehen wie klein die Welt ist ;-) Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal mit Euch!


Danke, aber ich war heute nicht so fit, Weinfest und 28km Testfahrt mit neuem Bike vor dem Biketreff waren wohl etwas zu viel.


----------



## Mousy (14. Mai 2016)

picard schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich war heute nicht so fit ...



Für eine schöne Trailtour hat es gereicht. Endlich mal den Gravity Trail aus der Nähe gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (20. Mai 2016)

Am Samstag um14:00 Uhr starten wir diesmal vom Parkplatz am *Kreisel in Schlangenbad*. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad 

Bitte denkt dran, dass es am Schiersteiner Kreuz eine Baustelle gibt und die Fahrichtung nach Mainz teilweise gesperrt ist. Daher wird es dort sicherlich einen Stau geben. Eventuell ist es dann besser an der Mainzer Straße abzufahren und über Wiesbaden zu fahren.


----------



## Mousy (20. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Mousy (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs hält drehe ich morgen eine Runde ab Schlangenbader Kreisel, 14:00 Uhr. Evtl. zur Hallharter Zange. 

Sonst noch jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Mai 2016)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Mai 2016)

Ich evtl auch wenns trocken bleibt


----------



## MTB-Olaf (28. Mai 2016)

wenn das Wetter hält bin ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Olaf (28. Mai 2016)

nein doch nicht.


----------



## Mousy (28. Mai 2016)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen und auch aufgrund des möglichen Gewitters starten wir heute um *13:00 Uhr* in Schierstein, Parkplatz Kleinaustrasse.


----------



## Mousy (28. Mai 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich evtl auch wenns trocken bleibt



Trocken heimgekommen ?


----------



## abhouser (3. Juni 2016)

Hi, was steht morgen an? 
Ich hoffe das Gewitter sucht sich nicht die Uhrzeit passend zu unserem Ausflug aus...

Greetz Raphael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Juni 2016)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Foxneb (3. Juni 2016)

wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## picard (3. Juni 2016)

Es sind für morgen noch einige Gewitter und Regen angesagt. Falls es morgen doch besser werden sollte melde ich mich nochmal. Treffpunkt wäre dann in Schlangenbad um 14:00.


----------



## Mousy (3. Juni 2016)

Würde auch kommen, ein bischen Regen stört nicht. Ist vermutlich sowieso schlammig, oder ?


----------



## picard (3. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung, war hier zwei Wochen nicht unterwegs. Etwas Regen wäre nicht so schlimm, aber bei Gewitter und Unwetter will ich nicht mit dem Biketreff in den Wald. Privat wäre es kein Problem.


----------



## picard (4. Juni 2016)

Es ist zwar gege Mittag noch Regen angesagt, starte aber trotzdem um 14:00 am Kreisel in Schlangenbad. Bei Gewitter breche ich die Tour ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Juni 2016)

Ist das der Treffpunkt ?
https://maps.apple.com/maps?address=Schlangenbad Deutschland&ll=50.094223,8.103152&t=h


----------



## abhouser (4. Juni 2016)

Hi, ich bin nicht dabei, das Wetter ist mir zu unsicher. Viel Spaß euch und zum nächsten Mal


----------



## picard (4. Juni 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ist das der Treffpunkt ?


Nicht ganz, etwas weiter unten am Ortseingang Parkplatz am *Kreisel in Schlangenbad*. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad


----------



## picard (9. Juni 2016)

Am Samstag geht es ab dem Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn um 14:00 Uhr los. Es geht zu den Trails rund um die Hohe Wurzel.
Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.


----------



## Mousy (11. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei, bis später.


----------



## abhouser (11. Juni 2016)

Wenn Wetter hält, bin ich auch dabei. Und bringe womöglich noch einen mit, wenn es Ok ist. Grüße Raphael


----------



## wunjo (11. Juni 2016)

kurzentschlossen, 
komme auch mit. 
Jörg


----------



## wunjo (11. Juni 2016)

Schöne Tour, danke fürs guiden. 
Jörg


----------



## picard (11. Juni 2016)

wunjo schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, danke fürs guiden.
> Jörg


Danke für die positive Resonanz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. Juni 2016)

Ist morgen eine Runde geplant ?


----------



## picard (17. Juni 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ist morgen eine Runde geplant ?


Ja, wenn es nicht dauerhaft regnet:
Trailrunde Schlangenbad. Treffpunkt 14:00 am Parkplatz Kreisel Ortseingang Schlangenbad.

Gruß Michael


----------



## 40a (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin neu here. Ist die Route mehr für downhill, mit viele Sprungschanzen, order einfach enge Waldpfade? Ich hab' kein Federgabel.
Könnt jemand mir den Treffpunkt an einer Karte zeigen?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Juni 2016)

Ok dann bis später


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2016)

40a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu here. Ist die Route mehr für downhill, mit viele Sprungschanzen, order einfach enge Waldpfade? Ich hab' kein Federgabel.
> Könnt jemand mir den Treffpunkt an einer Karte zeigen?



treffpunkt steht ein paar beiträge weiter oben. nein, die strecken haben keine sprungschanzen. eher trails, waldwege und pfade. natürlich mit downhill sektionen, aber wenn eine schwierige stelle kommt, kann man die 10m auch mal schnell vorbeischieben. kein problem.


----------



## Mousy (18. Juni 2016)

Die Wettervorhersage ist zwar bescheiden aber was solls, bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (18. Juni 2016)

40a schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu here. Ist die Route mehr für downhill, mit viele Sprungschanzen, order einfach enge Waldpfade? Ich hab' kein Federgabel.
> Könnt jemand mir den Treffpunkt an einer Karte zeigen?



Parkplatz Ortseingang am *Kreisel in Schlangenbad*. Wanderparkplatz Schlangenbad 
Es ist eine MTB-Tour über Waldwege und Trails aber ohne Sprünge. Eine Federgabel ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Foxneb (18. Juni 2016)

bin auch dabei, bis später


----------



## picard (18. Juni 2016)

Hier regnet es jetzt in Strömen. Deshalb Absage des Biketreff.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. Juni 2016)

Das Wetter ist mir doch etwas zu nass 
Vielleicht klappt's nächste Woche


----------



## 40a (25. Juni 2016)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## picard (25. Juni 2016)

Wegen des Regens findet heute leider kein Biketreff statt!


----------



## picard (8. Juli 2016)

Morgen wird ist ja bestes Wetter sein, daher möchte ich eine Trailrunde in Schlangenbad unternehmen. Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz am Wanderparkplatz Kreisel Schlangenbad.


----------



## Mousy (9. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei, bis später.


----------



## rübi (9. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei,
 bis später,
 Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schwarz82 (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ist an diesem Samstag eine Tour? Und kann man da mit einsteigen? Gruß, Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (14. Juli 2016)

Schwarz82 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist an diesem Samstag eine Tour? Und kann man da mit einsteigen? Gruß, Uwe.


Der Biketreff fällt in den nächsten zwei Wochen leider aus!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mousy (28. Juli 2016)

Die letzten 2 Wochen habe ich mit @Murph ein bisschen am Feldberg mitgewerkelt und werde auch Samstag wieder mithelfen. Da ensteht ein klasse Trail. Wenn man entsprechend früh von der Hohemark startet kann man sich nach dem schuften mit einer langen Abfahrt zurück belohnen, Protektoren schaden nichts.  

Falls kein Biketreff stattfindet oder jemand mal Lust auf etwas anderes hat, je mehr mithelfen umso schneller kann der Trail eröffnet werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723016/page-3#post-13952732


----------



## picard (28. Juli 2016)

Vorbildlich! Dann lass ich diese Woche nochmal den Biketreff ausfallen und bitte alle zum Mithelfen an den Feldberg.


----------



## picard (4. August 2016)

An diesem Samstag gibt es wieder eine Trailrunde ab Schlangenbad. Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz am Wanderparkplatz Kreisel Schlangenbad. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. August 2016)

Ich bin dabei, bis morgen


----------



## Ripman (5. August 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, bis morgen


Ei Uwe,

Habbe se Disch widder rausgelasse?? Willkommen daheim


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. August 2016)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ei Uwe,
> 
> Habbe se Disch widder rausgelasse?? Willkommen daheim


Jo schee wars , besser wie Urlaub


----------



## Mousy (5. August 2016)

Ich nehme morgen am Feldberg nochmal eine Schubkarre in die Hand, wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## picard (11. August 2016)

Am Samstag Trailtour Hallgartner Zange 
Treffpunkt 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Rausch im Eltville. 
ca. 30km und 700hm. Singletrails bis S1/2 (Schoner bei Bedarf bitte mitnehmen)

Für diejenigen die mehr wollen:
Alternativer Treffpunkt um 13:30 Uhr am Parkplatz am Wanderparkplatz Kreisel Schlangenbad (+10km,250hm und 2 Trails)
Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (12. August 2016)

Ich bin ab Schlangenbad dabei.


----------



## picard (18. August 2016)

Am Samstag geht es ab dem Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn um 14:00 Uhr los. Es geht zu den Trails rund um die Hohe Wurzel.
Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.


----------



## Mousy (19. August 2016)

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## hallotv (20. August 2016)

Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## picard (20. August 2016)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, bin ich auch dabei.


Regen wird hier wieder mehr. Daher 
*Absage des Biketreff für heute!*


----------



## picard (25. August 2016)

Am nächsten Samstag soll das Wetter ja sehr gut werden, daher findet der Biketreff wieder statt:

Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz Georgenborn um 14:00 Uhr los. Es geht zu den Trails rund um die Hohe Wurzel.
Der Link zum Waldparkplatz Richtung Wiesbaden in Georgenborn.

Bitte hier posten, falls ihr mitfahren wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (26. August 2016)

Eigentlich viel zu warm zum radfahren, aber was solls ... Augen zu und durch, bis morgen.


----------



## 40a (27. August 2016)

ich bin dabei


----------



## picard (3. September 2016)

Heute Start 14:00 Uhr Kreisel Schlangenbad


----------



## Foxneb (3. September 2016)

Bin heute dabei.

Bis später,
Ben


----------



## loui-w (3. September 2016)

Cool, das passt heute perfekt. Da wäre ich als Gast dabei.

VG Haiko


----------



## Arachne (9. September 2016)

ist was geplant?


----------



## picard (9. September 2016)

Ja Treffpunkt ist um 14.00 an dem Parkplatz bei Georgenborn.


----------



## Mousy (10. September 2016)

Bis später.


----------



## Foxneb (10. September 2016)

bin auch dabei, bis später


----------



## DermitdemE (7. Oktober 2016)

Geht morgen irgendwas?
Hätte mal Lust wieder zur Zange usw.
@Mousy was ist mit Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-65 (7. Oktober 2016)

Klingt interessant... 
Wann wolltet ihr los, wie lange würdet ihr fahren wollen und wo wäre Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mousy (7. Oktober 2016)

Wäre dabei. Platte oder Zange als Ziel ? Georgenborn oder Schlangenbad als Startpunkt ?


----------



## HC-65 (7. Oktober 2016)

Uhrzeit?
BTW: Seid Ihr beide auf Elektro unterwegs?


----------



## DermitdemE (7. Oktober 2016)

Ja  Aber wir können auch zahm bergauf 

Ab 12/13 Uhr soll das Wetter besser werden und zum Nachmittag soll sogar die Sonne raus kommen.


----------



## HC-65 (7. Oktober 2016)

Uhrzeit würde passen, hab aber ein wenig Angst... 
Treffpunkt wäre für mich am Besten in Georgenborn, da könnte ich hin radeln...


----------



## DermitdemE (7. Oktober 2016)

Also, wenn Du @HC-65 mitkommst, dann treffen wir uns um 13:30 Uhr am Waldparkplatz in Georgenborn.
Es soll aber dann Richtung Schläferskopf, Platte und Altenstein gehen.


----------



## hallotv (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, bin ich dabei.
Ohne e , aber das wird schon gehen.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme evtl auch mit
Welcher Parkplatz ist gemeint?


----------



## hallotv (8. Oktober 2016)

Vermutlich der in Richtung Chauseehaus, der erste oder zweite links, Wanderparkplatz.
Aber nur ohne e...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (8. Oktober 2016)

Genau der... wie so oft!
Bis später. Das Wetter scheint aufzuklaren


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme doch nicht
Mache Gartenarbeit


----------



## HC-65 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich schaffe es leider doch nicht.


----------



## hallotv (8. Oktober 2016)

Da habt Ihr beide `was verpasst. Nette Tour, entspannt, Neues gezeigt bekommen, und das Beste: Nachher keine Minute im Auto gesessen, dann hat es getröpfelt


----------



## Mousy (8. Oktober 2016)

Jo, war eine spaßige Runde mit ganz wenigen Platten ... und die Tempotreiber waren wider Erwarten nicht die E-Biker. 

Hmm, da oben steht tatsächlich 13:30.


----------



## DermitdemE (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja war cool. Und dann noch den Akku am Schläferskopf leer gefahren. Auf den letzten wh zuhause angekommen. So soll es sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (13. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es Überlegungen oder besteht Interesse den Biketreff am Samstag in Richtung Feldberg zu verlegen um dort bei der Eröffnung des Flowtrails dabei zu sein. Offiziell ist das Event von 10-17:00 Uhr geplant.
Wir könnten uns irgendwo in Königstein oder so (nicht unbedingt an der Hohenmark wegen dem Aufkommen an Bikern) treffen um gemeinsam dort aufzulaufen. Inkl. Trailrunden vorher und nachher?
z.B. die hier: https://www.komoot.de/smarttour/185507


----------



## Mousy (13. Oktober 2016)

Da wäre ich natürlich prinzipiell dabei, allerdings werde ich sehr früh (VOR der Eröffnung) da sein.

Das sollte aber kein Problem sein, oder ? 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## DermitdemE (14. Oktober 2016)

Mousy schrieb:


> Das sollte aber kein Problem sein, oder ?


Nö, kein Problem.


----------



## Mousy (14. Oktober 2016)

Super, dann 8:00 ab Hohemark ?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Oktober 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Mousy (4. November 2016)

Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen, bin noch unsicher wohin. Ist noch jemand dabei der einen Weg kennt ?

@picard vielleicht ?


----------



## picard (4. November 2016)

Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter ist.


----------



## Mousy (5. November 2016)

Bisschen nass von oben, verschieben wir es besser auf nächste Woche.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (18. November 2016)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde morgen?


----------



## picard (18. November 2016)

Ich habe morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (24. November 2016)

An diesem Samstag gibt es wieder eine kurzweilige Trailrunde ab Schlangenbad. 
Treffpunkt ist diesmal bereits um *13:00 Uhr* am Parkplatz am Kreisel Schlangenbad. Bei Interesse bitte hier posten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. November 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. November 2016)

Ich muss leider absagen, habe andere Verpflichtungen


----------



## Mousy (26. November 2016)

War eine schöne, herbstliche Runde.


----------



## picard (2. Dezember 2016)

Morgen wieder um 13:00 eine lockere Runde ab Schlangenbad. (Falls dies zu früh ist, dann ab 13:30 in Georgenborn)


----------



## HC-65 (2. Dezember 2016)

Sounds good...

Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe...


----------



## taxbiker (3. März 2017)

Fährt jemand morgen, Samstag 04. März 2017???


----------



## picard (3. März 2017)

Die Biketreff Saison ist noch nicht offiziell gestartet. Wir treffen uns aber trotzdem zu einer lockeren Ausfahrt morgen um 14:00 Uhr auf dem großen Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik in Schlangenbad.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. März 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EdePede (4. März 2017)

Klingt gut. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. März 2017)

Ist das der übliche Treffpunkt


----------



## picard (4. März 2017)

Nein, diesmal der Parkplatz oben im Ort (im Tal zum Schwimmbad)
(Einer Person ist der andere Treffpunkt zu duster


----------



## Turbokriescher (8. März 2017)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einer netten Truppe, wo ich ab und an mal mitradeln kann. Ein fahrbaren Untersatz und gute Laune kann ich schonmal aufweisen.
Da ich eh immer um die Platte herumschleiche und das euer Revier ist, würde das ja super passen. 

Allerdings habe ich kein Auto für längere Anreisen und komme selbst aus der Gegend von Gustavsburg. Wäre toll, wenn ich euch mal begleiten könnte!

Gruß, Flo


----------



## picard (8. März 2017)

Hallo Flo,
es uns würde uns freuen, wenn wir dich mal bei einem der Biketreffs sehen würden. Achte am besten auf die Ankündigungen im Forum. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (10. März 2017)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr wieder ab Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik in Schlangenbad. Diesmal möchte ich auf die Hohe Wurzel fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (10. März 2017)

Wie schön! Wenn es trocken ist und ich halbwegs gesundet bin, fahre ich mit. Aber falls zu spät: Nicht warten...


----------



## taxbiker (10. März 2017)

Ich und Angie sind bei trockenen Wetter auch dabei. Danke Gruß Torsten PS: Angie ist noch kein Mitglied und hat ein hardtail! Geht das!?


----------



## EdePede (10. März 2017)

Bin auch dabei. Bis morgen


----------



## picard (10. März 2017)

taxbiker schrieb:


> Ich und Angie sind bei trockenen Wetter auch dabei. Danke Gruß Torsten PS: Angie ist noch kein Mitglied und hat ein hardtail! Geht das!?


Kein Problem!


----------



## Toby_1987 (10. März 2017)

Fahrt ihr anspruchsvolle Trails oder eher breite Waldwege? =)


----------



## hallotv (11. März 2017)

Ich bin raus. Habt eine schöne Tour!


----------



## picard (11. März 2017)

justforfunrider schrieb:


> ahrt ihr anspruchsvolle Trails oder eher breite Waldwege? =)


Eher gemischt es gibt auch ein paar Trails, nichts wirklich schlimmes.


----------



## EdePede (23. März 2017)

Hallo Michael, wie sieht's diesen Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll ja passen. Hast du vor zu fahren? 

Grüße Eddi


----------



## picard (23. März 2017)

Ja wieder um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt folgt.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (24. März 2017)

Ich wäre diesen Samstag auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (24. März 2017)

Morgen um 14.00 Uhr wieder auf dem großen Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik Schlangenbad.


----------



## rübi (25. März 2017)

Komme auch mit, und bringe noch jemanden mit!


----------



## hallotv (25. März 2017)

Hi, diesmal sollte es klappen.


----------



## wunjo (25. März 2017)

Komme auch mit. Bis gleich 
Jörg


----------



## rübi (1. April 2017)

Hallo Michael,
gib es heute ne Tour?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## picard (1. April 2017)

Nee, ich kann leider heute nicht, da mich die Woche die Grippe erwischt hat.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. April 2017)

Ist für morgen den 29.4 etwas geplant?


----------



## picard (28. April 2017)

Ja! Wieder um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik. Gemütliche Runde, Rückkehr ca. 17:30


----------



## hallotv (28. April 2017)

Ich würde gerne, muss aber mal sehen, ob das mit meiner Planung hinhaut. Nicht warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. April 2017)

Ich habe gerade bemerkt das ich morgen leider doch nicht kann 
Sorry


----------



## Dachma (29. April 2017)

Ich komme mit. Bringe noch eine Gästin mit und den Frank. Der sagt er möchte schön langsam fahren. Lg Dagmar


----------



## picard (4. Mai 2017)

Samstag, um 14.00 Uhr Trailtour. Treffpunkt auf dem großen Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik Schlangenbad.
ca. 30km Rückkehr gegen 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. Mai 2017)

Diesmal bin ich dabei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Mai 2017)

Ich muss schon wieder absagen


----------



## Mousy (6. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (18. Mai 2017)

Am Samstag gibt es wieder eine Tour auf den Trails rund um Schlangenbad. 
Treffpunkt auf dem großen Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik Schlangenbad.
ca. 30km Rückkehr gegen 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## Mousy (20. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre mit, bis gleich.


----------



## rübi (20. Mai 2017)

Frank und ich kommen auch


----------



## Dachma (3. Juni 2017)

Fahrt Ihr heute? Oder fällst du wegen dem Weinfest aus Michael?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Juni 2017)

Ich versuche zu kommen


----------



## picard (3. Juni 2017)

Heute Nachmittag sind hier schwere Gewitter angekündigt, daher fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Dachma (3. Juni 2017)

Stimmt vor Gewitter hab ich auch Angst. Dann das nächste Mal.


----------



## picard (8. Juni 2017)

Samstag: Wispertal Erkundungstour 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Förster Bittereiche Schlangenbad-Hausen


----------



## Dachma (9. Juni 2017)

Ich komme mit. Hoffentlich gehen wir nicht im wilden Wispertal verloren. Ich muss um 20Uhr im Caligari im Kino sein!!


----------



## robbo1905 (9. Juni 2017)

Servus Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu mit dem MTB in Wiesbaden und bin somit hier auf das Thema gestoßen. Wie läuft der regelmäßige Treff hier üblicherweise ab?

- 1x die Woche?
- Wo finden die Touren statt?
- Wie lang ist ca. die angepeilten Strecken (KM)?
- Welche Intensität haben die Strecken (HM)?
- Kann man einfach dazu stoßen?
- Wie wird sich verbaredet bzw. wie groß ist die Gruppe?

Danke schon mal im Voraus... ich freue mich auf viele neue Bekanntschaften und hoffentlich bis bald.

Beste Grüße
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Juni 2017)

Ist das der Parkplatz kurz vor Hausen ?


----------



## Dachma (9. Juni 2017)

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Pa...ef6b8fee6cbfa68d!8m2!3d50.0783716!4d8.0443393

Wenn man von Kiedrich kommt ja. Wenn man von Bärstadt oder Fischbach kommt, kurz nach dem Ortsausgang Hausen (Richtung Kiedrich) rechts.


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2017)

bin zwar auch nur Gast, aber meine Erfahrungen waren bisher TipTop. 


- 1x die Woche? unregelmäßig, immer hier reinschauen
- Wo finden die Touren statt? Rheingau
- Wie lang ist ca. die angepeilten Strecken (KM)? 40-60km
- Welche Intensität haben die Strecken (HM)? 600-1000Hm
- Kann man einfach dazu stoßen? besser hier bescheid geben, wenn sich keiner meldet fällt es aus
- Wie wird sich verbaredet bzw. wie groß ist die Gruppe? ja, Verabredung hier, Größe der Gruppe von 3-4-5-6-7-8-9...


----------



## matthias2003 (9. Juni 2017)

picard schrieb:


> Samstag: Wispertal Erkundungstour 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Förster Bittereiche Schlangenbad-Hausen



ich komme auch mit


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Juni 2017)

Heute werde ich es wohl schaffen


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2017)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ist das der Parkplatz kurz vor Hausen ?


 Ja genau. Wer etwas länger fahren möchte kann auch um 13:15 an dem Parkplatz hinter der Parkklinik sein. Ich fahre von dort mit dem Rad zum eigentlichen Treffpunkt.

Anfahrt mit dem Auto aus Richtung A66 am besten über Kiedrich!

p.s. E-Biker sollten Akkuschonend fahren, die Tour ist diesmal recht lange


----------



## picard (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo Robin, 
das steht alles im ersten Beitrag. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal, würde mich freuen. 
Gruß Michael


robbo1905 schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu mit dem MTB in Wiesbaden und bin somit hier auf das Thema gestoßen. Wie läuft der regelmäßige Treff hier üblicherweise ab?
> Robin





picard schrieb:


> *Ankündigung:*
> Der Biketreff und der Startort werden einzeln angekündigt und findet in der Regel am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr statt. Bitte immer auf die Ankündigungen im IBC-Forum achten.
> *
> Startort:*
> ...


----------



## matthias2003 (10. Juni 2017)

sorry, aber bei mir klappt es leider doch nicht!


----------



## robbo1905 (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo @filiale, Hallo @picard ,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Da freue ich mich auf die ein oder andere Strecke und die Bekannschafte.

Beste Grüße und bis bald!
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (17. Juni 2017)

Hartmut und ich treffen uns am Samstag um 14 Uhr am Parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel in Schlangenbad. Wir fahren ohne Guide, Michael kommt diesmal nicht mit. Grüße Dagmar


----------



## picard (23. Juni 2017)

Morgen wieder um 14:00 Uhr am Parkplatz hinter der Parklinik Schlangenbad. Die Runde wird etwas verkürzt wegen dem Beinhart Sommerfest.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. Juni 2017)

Ist morgen was geplant?


----------



## picard (1. Juli 2017)

Nein, heute finde leider kein Biketreff statt.


----------



## picard (7. Juli 2017)

Morgen wieder Biketreff ab Schlangenbad. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Adelheidtal 14:00 Uhr


----------



## EdePede (7. Juli 2017)

Bin gerne dabei. 
Michael: hättest noch den Google maps link zum Treffpunkt? Danke 

Gruß, Eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (7. Juli 2017)

Hier der Link https://www.google.de/maps/place/He...59a253294fa!8m2!3d50.093548!4d8.0964608?hl=de


----------



## Dachma (7. Juli 2017)

Ich komme mit. Grüße, Dagmar


----------



## Mousy (8. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei.

Bis später,
Hartmut


----------



## rübi (8. Juli 2017)

Komme auch, bis gleich


----------



## picard (14. Juli 2017)

Morgen wieder um 14:00 gleicher Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche.


----------



## Mousy (15. Juli 2017)

Bis später.


----------



## picard (21. Juli 2017)

Morgen führt uns die Tour bei guten Wetter auf die Hallgartner Zange. Eventuell dort kurzer Stopp für einen Kaffee oder sonstiges. Dann geht's auf die Zangen Trails!
Treffpunkt großer Parkplatz hinter dem Parkhotel Schlangenbad - 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Dachma (21. Juli 2017)

Ich komme mit. Lg Dagmar


----------



## Mousy (22. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Juli 2017)

Ist für morgen was geplant, ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dachma (29. Juli 2017)

Ich habe einen Hexenschuss. Kann nicht fahren. Lg Dagmar


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2017)

Gute Besserung. Sollen wir die Hexe verbrennen?


----------



## Dachma (31. Juli 2017)

Verdient hätte sie es! ☹️


----------



## picard (3. August 2017)

An diesem Samstag geht es mal wieder ab *Parkplatz Kleinaustraße* in Schierstein los. Uhrzeit wieder um 14:00.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. August 2017)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Mousy (4. August 2017)

Ich auch.


----------



## Foxneb (19. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

findet heute der Biketreff statt?

Grüße,
Ben


----------



## picard (19. August 2017)

Nein ich hatte heute keine Zeit. Gruß Michael


----------



## picard (23. August 2017)

Nach dem Sturm vor 14 Tagen sind noch viele Trails aber auch Fortswege im Taunus durch umgestürtzte Bäume blockiert, so dass zur Zeit keine "flüssige" Touren in Gebiet um Schlangenbad, Kiedrich, Hallgartener Zange, Hohe Wurzel, Platte usw. möglich sind. Ich muss mir aber noch mal ein besseres Bild von der Lage machen. Daher findet bis Mitte September erstmal kein Biketreff statt. Danach werde ich mich wieder melden, sobald wieder vernümpftige Touren möglich sind. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
an der Platte geht schon wieder einiges. Samstag, 26.08.2017, ab 10 Uhr: offene Tour des MTB Clubs Beinhart ab Talstation Nerobergbahn.
Ca. 30km, 800Hm, 3h
Anmeldung bitte hier, per PM, oder auf der Beinhart-Seite.


----------



## Dachma (26. August 2017)

Schade, zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Maffe (8. September 2017)

Für alle Beinharten, die hier öfter mitlesen als auf der Beinhart-Webseite: Für eine Tour an der Mosel am Sonntag sind derzeit noch zwei Plätze frei. Alle Infos siehe: http://www.beinhart92.de/10-09-17-rund-um-bernkastel-kues/.


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2017)

Mmh... habe zur Zeit nur den eingänger...


----------



## Maffe (8. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mmh... habe zur Zeit nur den eingänger...


Falls das Höhenprofil bei der Entscheidung hilft: http://www.bernkastel.de/mosel-erle...i-schanzen-tour-bernkastel-nach-trarbach.html


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2017)

Schockt mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

